# Hello, I have a question about the SW990L



## AnAussieintheUS (Feb 16, 2011)

Very new to hand guns, there is an almost total absence of them in Australia, so please forgive me if this question is stupid...

I was given a SW990L as a present. It is a nice hand gun. I have training booked for this weekend and would like to know as much about the gun as possible before I even think about loading it. There seems to be one question that I can't find an answer for:

What is the process for unloading the gun? 
ie: if I have shot four shots only from the magazine and wish to unload. I assume it loads a chamber with each shot. Will pulling back eject the loaded round?

Please go easy on me. I understand exactly how this question looks. And thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The SW990L is essentially a clone of the Walther P99 QA, except the SW990L has no decocker button at all, if I remember right.

Basically, remove the magazine from the gun and THEN pull the slide back to eject the round from the gun.

That unloads the gun. If you do not eject the magazine first, then you will remove the 1st round and essentially put another round in if the magazine has anymore rounds in it.


----------



## AnAussieintheUS (Feb 16, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> The SW990L is essentially a clone of the Walther P99 QA, except the SW990L has no decocker button at all, if I remember right.
> 
> Basically, remove the magazine from the gun and THEN pull the slide back to eject the round from the gun.
> 
> That unloads the gun. If you do not eject the magazine first, then you will remove the 1st round and essentially put another round in if the magazine has anymore rounds in it.


Thanks Shipwreck. Tested and that seems correct. Seems I also have to push the slide release up if I want it to stay open without the magazine in. Thanks for taking the time to answer what was no doubt a stupid question for those more experienced. I appreciate it.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

AnAussieintheUS said:


> Seems I also have to push the slide release up if I want it to stay open without the magazine in.


Correct.


----------

